# Options to get my DirecTV2PC app working.



## jimbohanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I have 1 PC working just fine with my DTV DVR box....now I am trying to get the software to work on my laptop. Here is my log, with the issues I am facing. What are my options, if any, to get it to work on this laptop. Thank you in advance for any help or suggestions. I am not a complete green horn, i just dont know what my options are.

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel Pentium III Xeon processor	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2393 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel Pentium III Xeon processor 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2393 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : No hardware decoder detected	No More Info
System Memory : 1984 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family 
Screen Capture Protection : Windows Vista or later is required	No More Info
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 128 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.10.5218	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.5218 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8058 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.2107 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat Apr 14 12:16:30 2012 
Computer : Notebook 
System Name : HOMEMAC


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't see much help for this.

GPU (Hardware acceleration) : *No hardware decoder detected* No More Info
Graphics Card : Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family 
Screen Capture Protection : *Windows Vista or later is required* No More Info
Graphics card video memory : *128 MB *

I've highlighted what looks to be three major issues.


----------



## jimbohanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, I knew the 3 causes. 1 is obviously and easy fix, Install Vista or Windows 7. The other 2 I wasnt sure if there was something else I could do to get this to work.


----------



## jimbohanna (Apr 14, 2012)

3 RED issues are actually 
OS version, I suppose I can update it.
GPU - not sure if there is a solution for this.
Graphics Driver. Which I have already updated to the most recent version.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Its pretty much a no-go if your laptop doesnt have all the hardware it needs to support Directv2PC playback....The video chipset in your laptop is not up to snuff unfortunately.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimbohanna said:


> 3 RED issues are actually
> OS version, I suppose I can update it.
> GPU - not sure if there is a solution for this.
> Graphics Driver. Which I have already updated to the most recent version.





CCarncross said:


> Its pretty much a no-go if your laptop doesnt have all the hardware it needs to support Directv2PC playback....The video chipset in your laptop is not up to snuff unfortunately.


Yep, this is a dead end. 
If this wasn't a laptop, a video card upgrade would get the hardware up to the job.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

You can get a used PC laptop or desktop for about $100 which will run DirecTV2PC. I found an HP laptop in the Atlanta, GA area for my son which runs DirecTV2PC. I installed Win 7 Home Premium OEM which cost me another $100. Also, check out Craig's List and eBay. Best Wishes!


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I would go ahead and install vista/Win7 and update to latest drivers. and try it anyway... it may or may not work. or it may produce unpredictable results... I had one machine work fine with the intel video, and another work really choppy. a third machine would not ever show video. so it's worth a shot, but I would not expect it to work... but you might luck out...


----------



## mikeren1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I am having issues also.. Here are the results .. Any help would be appreciated...This is an almost brand new pc with hd graphics card and windows 7..Thx

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz Unknown More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3092 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=42, dwLibStepping=7 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3100 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : Intel(R) HD Graphics Family Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Yes 
Graphics Card : Intel(R) HD Graphics Family Unknown More Info 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family 
Screen Capture Protection : No No More Info 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Unknown 
Graphics card video memory : 3857 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.10.2291 No More Info 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.10.2291  
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.2107 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Mon Apr 16 10:10:27 2012 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : MIKE-HP


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikeren1 said:


> I am having issues also.. Here are the results .. Any help would be appreciated...This is an almost brand new pc with hd graphics card and windows 7..Thx
> 
> Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info
> 
> ...


The lack of screen capture protection looks to be it.
Intel Graphics chips have had mixed results. 
There may be a driver update that will help.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The screen capture protection is usually what kills this....basically thats the HDCP....if the video doesnt support HDCP, Directv2PC will not work...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've actually had to back up a couple of versions on various video drivers from the manufacturer versus the updates from Microsoft along the way.

Keep trying - you might find one that works. The bad news is you might not.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

mikeren1 said:


> I am having issues also......... Any help would be appreciated...This is an almost brand new pc with hd graphics card and windows 7..Thx........


Most likely, you have an integrated Intel graphics chipset which is HDCP compliant. Apparently, DirecTV2PC does not recognize it, refer to the following: http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10930646. It appears that Intel integrated graphics chipsets are not on the D* compatible list. I can offer two options:

- If your nearly new PC has a PCIe video slot, then add a D* recognized graphics card.

- D* is testing DirecTV Everywhere, refer to: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203670,
which (my guess) is the replacement for DirecTV2PC. If you can wait, this will probably solve your dilemma.

Best wishes!


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The lack of screen capture protection looks to be it.
> Intel Graphics chips have had mixed results.
> There may be a driver update that will help.





CCarncross said:


> The screen capture protection is usually what kills this....basically thats the HDCP....if the video doesnt support HDCP, Directv2PC will not work...


On one of my rigs my video card supports HDCP but the monitors don't and it still works. Playback adviser is red with "Digital (without HDCP) and it still works fine for me.


----------

